
How many hours do you reCAPTCHA per week? - d0bby
I didn&#x27;t count, but I&#x27;ve spend too much time solving reCAPTCHAS. Google should be paying us for that. I&#x27;d guess an AI creates the tasks and x humans verify it -&gt; the AI learns. Whatever their profitmodel is besides tracking, we should get money for that. For giving our data (another topic) and for every hour of solving those damn captchas https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=7B4bEXLJIl8
======
Adamantcheese
I use [https://github.com/dessant/buster](https://github.com/dessant/buster)
if I need to.

~~~
gtsteve
Cool project, but I'm afraid it can't always be reliably used. Whenever I'm
travelling and using VPN services, the audio challenge option isn't available;
I think something about VPNs increase the risk profile perhaps. Of course if
you happen to be blind and using a VPN you're just out of luck I guess.

~~~
d0bby
I'm using it with a VPN rn, it's working fine. But yeah using a VPN/TOR
increases the risk profile (or whatever they call it). It even slows down the
animation of loading new images, it drives me crazy.

------
CM30
Basically zero. Most sites I use I have accounts on, so I don't get captchas
there. And those I don't... well my Gmail account basically means I skip the
captcha altogether (at the cost of being tracked by Google).

------
db48x
Zero. I stopped using sites that use recaptcha.

~~~
d0bby
I'm trying to do so too, but it's hard. But it's hard to find alternatives for
some sites...

~~~
db48x
Agreed. In fact, there's still one that I use which has recaptcha, but it
won't be a problem unless I ever have to log in again. As long as I still have
a valid cookie I won't have to, but I guess I can't count on that lasting
forever...

